# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hot New Rumoured Couples for 2008

## tammyy2j

Mercedes/Rhys
Zoe/Mike
Sarah/Russ
John Paul/Fr. Kieron
Newt/Lauren
Jazz (Louise's Sister)/Josh

----------

lizann (10-01-2008), snapper (11-01-2008)

----------


## lizann

Mercedes and Rhys  :Searchme:  Did they date previous or have a one night stand? 

Anyways i assume when Beth returns or if she returns Rhys will want her again.

----------


## Abbie

oooo Sarah and Russ could be interesting

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mercedes/Rhys - *true I think*
Zoe/Mike - *true*
Sarah/Russ - *dont know*
John Paul/Fr. Kieron - *true*
Newt/Lauren - *already happened*
Jazz (Louise's Sister)/Josh - *dont know*

----------


## Abbie

In a way I think Mercedes and rhys are made for each other  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Mercedes next new man will be Darren

----------

